# Everglades in July/August



## Pompey Family (Feb 15, 2015)

I know it's going to be hot, there are going to be bugs and it's officially the worst time of the year to visit but I have no choice due to school holidays but just how unbearable will it be?

One of things I enjoy when I visit the US are the National Parks and The Everglades is one that I will have the opportunity to visit when we're in Florida the last week of July, first week of August. We have a couple of days in Miami before moving up to Palm Beach so I figured that would be the best time to visit. My wife has already decided that she has no interest so I could leave the kids with her if they're likely to spend the day whingeing whilst I can be stubbornly stoical in the heat so I'm quite prepared to go alone.

I appreciate that the park encompasses a huge area and it is inconceivable that I will ever gain an appreciation of the variety that it offers however I would like some advice on the best way to sample some of what it offers ideally within a reasonable driving time from Miami.


----------



## Talent312 (Feb 16, 2015)

Slather on the mosquito repellant... they will swarm.

You prolly can't get all the way to Flamingo, but there are 2 major spots for a visit from Miami:
(1) Shark Valley -- about 35 miles out ol' Tamiami Trail (the old way to Naples).
... Tram Tours and an overlook.
... See: http://www.nps.gov/ever/planyourvisit/svdirections.htm
... See: http://www.sharkvalleytramtours.com/
(2) From the VC at the Homestead Entrance, there are decent nature trails.
... I did the Anhinga and Gumbo Limbo Trails as a child.
http://www.nps.gov/ever/planyourvisit/coedirections.htm


----------



## Jason245 (Feb 16, 2015)

Pompey Family said:


> I know it's going to be hot, there are going to be bugs and it's officially the worst time of the year to visit but I have no choice due to school holidays but just how unbearable will it be?
> 
> One of things I enjoy when I visit the US are the National Parks and The Everglades is one that I will have the opportunity to visit when we're in Florida the last week of July, first week of August. We have a couple of days in Miami before moving up to Palm Beach so I figured that would be the best time to visit. My wife has already decided that she has no interest so I could leave the kids with her if they're likely to spend the day whingeing whilst I can be stubbornly stoical in the heat so I'm quite prepared to go alone.
> 
> I appreciate that the park encompasses a huge area and it is inconceivable that I will ever gain an appreciation of the variety that it offers however I would like some advice on the best way to sample some of what it offers ideally within a reasonable driving time from Miami.



Well.. assuming we arn't hit with a hurricain expect high humidity combined with high heat in conjunction with a 3pm rain fall every day. 

On the bright side,  for the few minutes the rain is falling the moskitos will stop eating you alive.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 16, 2015)

The humidity will be unbelievable - I wouldn't go if it were free!


----------



## Luanne (Feb 16, 2015)

I've been to Florida in August, on the coast.  It was horrible.  I can't imagine what the everglades would be like.


----------



## JPD (Feb 16, 2015)

Been to the everglades in June and September. Yes it was very hot, but it was a very worth while trip for both my wife and I. There is a trail just after you pay to get in the park. We purchased some cold drinks, especially cold water, and some bug juice. From the gift shop there is an easy hard surfaced trail that we saw huge alligators right near the walkway in the shade. Got some great pictures. It was late in the afternoon, so for safety reasons we didn't venture down any of the many other trails. We did drive the 30 something miles to the end of the park. We saw manatees, and the american crocodiles waiting on the bank of the lock to go into the ocean to feed. It was dark when we left the back of the park. But we had a flashlight in the car and used it to see all the alligator eyes shine in the water. Made us feel like we were in a scary movie. If the family stays at the hotel, they will be missing a great time. Just make sure you keep all your bags closed, a crow swooped in while we were taking a picture, went into my wife's bag, and stole a small package of cookies, few onto a docked boat. The worst part was I think the crow was laughing at use while eating the cookies. Have fun.


----------



## rapmarks (Feb 16, 2015)

agree with all, except Shark Valley is way closer to Miami than Naples, I think it is about 30 miles from the Miami outskirts.  the drive along 41 at sunset is really something,with  the beautiful birds settling in.


----------



## Talent312 (Feb 16, 2015)

rapmarks said:


> agree with all, except Shark Valley is way closer to Miami than Naples, I think it is about 30 miles from the Miami outskirts.



You are correct, sir. It's only 37 miles from downtown Miami, _1/3_ of the way to Naples.
My memory ain't what it used to be.
.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 16, 2015)

JPD said:


> Been to the everglades in June and September. Yes it was very hot, but it was a very worth while trip for both my wife and I.



Just remember that the OP is from England - they don't have hot weather there.  You are from NC, so you are used to heat and humidity, but I think it would be miserable for the OP.


----------



## SmithOp (Feb 17, 2015)

There is a saying that comes to mind, only mad dogs and Englishmen go out in the noon day sun. 

Enjoy your visit to the glades, perhaps an airboat tour will keep a breeze on your face and the skeeters in your wake.


Sent from my iPad using the strange new version of Tapatalk


----------



## Pompey Family (Feb 17, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> Just remember that the OP is from England - they don't have hot weather there.  You are from NC, so you are used to heat and humidity, but I think it would be miserable for the OP.



Believe it or not it's not always cold and rainy here. 

I've been to the jungles of Vietnam and Thailand in the monsoon season, kayaked through swamps in Mexico in August and been to HHI, Georgia and Florida all in August so I've experienced the heat and humidity that I'd expect and I didn't find it particularly unpleasant. Yes I'll be sweating and the bugs will be a pain but nothing a good deal of repellant couldn't handle surely?


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 17, 2015)

Several summers ago, my Maryland sister surrendered to having to go to Ft Lauderdale for the July 4th week Ok, I made it totally impossible for her to NOT COME - I got FF tickets for her 3 boys and when she asked what I was going to do with the unused tickets, I informed her, they would be in each of the boys Christmas Stockings --- "but they would have expired by then" was her reply and my silence on the phone for 45 seconds was broken by a "sisterly" term of endearment and her hanging up.

She brought her own ticket and just LOVED the trip. It was HOT but my BIL and the news reported even HOTTER weather in Maryland. The ocean breezes were great and the MANY Happy Hour dining and drinking specials were impossible to avoid . We did the Everglades tour - not as many birds but dolphins followed the boat. We did the Upper Keys and snorkeling - less crowded also. 

We (sis and I) enjoyed many sunset evenings drinking wine on the balcony with the door closed and never heard a word from the 3 boys playing their video games. 

The 2 older boys had done prior summer visits with me to the same area - my sister had been down even years early for stay with our other siblings. It was a good trip for all - no rush to do EVERYTHING - but we were on the go a lot of the time.

Go ... it is a vacation, not a 10K Race.


----------



## Talent312 (Feb 17, 2015)

I would encourage anyone with an interest in the Everglades to read "The Everglades: River of Grass" by Marjory Stoneman Douglas, first published in 1947.

From Amazon.com -- "It was one of those rare books, like Uncle Tom's Cabin and Silent Spring, to have an immediate political effect... [I[t mustered needed public support for President Truman's controversial order, later that year, to protect more than 2 million acres as Everglades National Park."


----------



## Jason245 (Feb 17, 2015)

Pompey Family said:


> Believe it or not it's not always cold and rainy here.
> 
> I've been to the jungles of Vietnam and Thailand in the monsoon season, kayaked through swamps in Mexico in August and been to HHI, Georgia and Florida all in August so I've experienced the heat and humidity that I'd expect and I didn't find it particularly unpleasant. Yes I'll be sweating and the bugs will be a pain but nothing a good deal of repellant couldn't handle surely?



On the bright side... you won't need to start Maleria meds...


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 17, 2015)

I guess I'm the sissy here, but I simply cannot stand that humidity. I am used to 100 degrees plus Temps in CA, but we have no humidity, and that humidity is a whole different thing.  I have been to visit family in Arkansas in the summer a number of times, and I went to Orlando for two weeks 2 years ago.  I hated the humidity.   It's a deal killer for me.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 17, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> I guess I'm the sissy here, but I simply cannot stand that humidity. I am used to 100 degrees plus Temps in CA, but we have no humidity, and that humidity is a whole different thing.  I have been to visit family in Arkansas in the summer a number of times, and I went to Orlando for two weeks 2 years ago.  I hated the humidity.   It's a deal killer for me.



In land places, like Orlando, are STEAM BATHS.... getting an off shore breeze while being nearby the ocean and out of the sun, is fine. And the fewer people and cars, the better also.

My youngest nephew "overheats". I have had him during the summer for multiple weeks  --- outside for awhile and inside in air conditioning during high heat & humidity. No amount of water or shade during those DOG DAYS helps. He was fine in Florida- but we stayed along the coast for all activities.

And I took him to WDW during January ... he would NEVER survive any inland Florida weather over 75 degrees.


----------



## Thomfam (Feb 17, 2015)

We live in South Florida and would never go to the everglades in the summer. That being said, wear a hat, lots of sunscreen ( with your bug repellent) and wear cotton or a shirt with sunscreen. Bring lots of water to stay hydrated. You will have a great time!


----------



## Luanne (Feb 17, 2015)

Pompey Family said:


> I've been to the jungles of Vietnam and Thailand in the monsoon season, kayaked through swamps in Mexico in August and been to HHI, Georgia and Florida all in August so I've experienced the heat and humidity that I'd expect and I didn't find it particularly unpleasant. Yes I'll be sweating and the bugs will be a pain but nothing a good deal of repellant couldn't handle surely?



My younger dd attended school on the coast of Florida for three years and just got back from several months in Thailand.  She said the heat/humidity in Florida was worse, mostly because the buildings are kept so air conditioned that going out into the weather is a shock.


----------



## chapjim (Feb 23, 2015)

As an alternative to schlepping water, check out Life Straw.  Lets you drink water from any source -- swamps, rain barrels, you name it.  It won't make the water cold but it will keep you hydrated.

Available at Cabela's and fine outfitting and survival stores everywhere.  $20 for the personal size.


----------



## Talent312 (Feb 25, 2015)

chapjim said:


> As an alternative to schlepping water...



I'd buy a cheap styrofoam cooler, fill it with cold ones, and wear a hat like this:






Heck, I'd wear that on the flight, too.


----------

